# List your Favorite Memories while participating in Sport activities!!



## AlternateEgo (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;aUjAHR5sel0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUjAHR5sel0[/video]


My favorite thing i have done was kickflip an 8 foot drop over a 4 foot gap over a 6 foot gate. my homie gave me like 3 g's (grams not $) for doing it then we went and chilled and burned a fat ass j. my homie jake harrison i miss ya bro!!


----------



## toejoe (Jan 16, 2013)

high school, state champion junior and senior year in wrestling, junior yr. at 176lb, 12-0 conference, states,6-0, total year 27-0. my senior year,pin 6 people straight,move up to 189lbs,and win1 time heavy weight, help team. record in state 18-0, out of state 7-0, states 6-0 again, total 31-0 with 23 pins. me good then, best times, no one beat me, go to college, bad accident, ruin me, me have more steel then empire state building, it ok, i still think about good days back then. They were best and favorite.


----------



## NnthStTrls (Jan 16, 2013)

Nice man I skate too but bmx is my main thing. I've won a few contests and placed well in a few others. Always feels good!


----------



## kelly4 (Jan 17, 2013)

My proudest moment was being all-state in track.

My favorite memory was the first time I skied 24" of powder.


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Jan 18, 2013)

Favorite sporting moment was taking my son to watch Clemson Tigers 3rd row for his birthday. I played basketball in high school and had a sick dribble and shot but all of those ankles that I've broken couldn't compare.


----------



## playallnite (Jan 20, 2013)

Back in the early 80's I went to Bertil Roos road racing drivers school at Pocono Raceway, I spanked Jeff Andretti in Formula Ford but I didn't really have the bucks to really pursue it properly,no regrets


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Jan 21, 2013)

facing matt harvery in high school who is now pitching for the mets. was throwing in the mid 90's in high school. never seen a legit fastball until i saw that kids. he'd gas you with two 4 seamers and then throw an 85mph slider. doesn't sound crazy, but it was when i was 18 lol.


----------

